# PubMed- The role of food intolerance in functional gastrointestinal disorders in children.



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

[TD]Related Articles

*The role of food intolerance in functional gastrointestinal disorders in children.*

Aust Fam Physician. 2014 Oct;43(10):686-689

Authors: Wilson K, Hill RJ

Abstract
BACKGROUND: Functional gastrointestinal disorder (FGID) is a common, benign, chronic diagnosis that has a significant negative impact on quality of life. FGIDs that develop in childhood can persist into adulthood. Currently, there is no cure and few treatment options are available.
OBJECTIVE: This article provides an outline of current research supporting the role of food intolerance in children with FGIDs.
DISCUSSION: Food intolerances have long been reported by patients with FGIDs; however, randomised controlled trials are lacking in this area. Food intolerances that have been investigated include intolerance to food chemicals, lactose, fructose and, more recently, fer-mentable carbohydrates, termed FODMAPs. The low-FODMAP diet eliminates poorly absorbed short-chain carbohydrates and has a clearly defined mechanism of action. Emerging evidence suggests it alleviates symptoms in adults with irritable bowel syndrome and, potentially, also in children. However, more evidence is required for the efficacy of the diet in children and in oth-er subgroups of FGID. Any dietary restriction in growing children should be undertaken with clinical supervision by a dietitian.

PMID: 25286424 [PubMed - as supplied by publisher]

View the full article


----------

